# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Şiirlerimiz >  <<< c

## Aruiteve

«* -* » "" 
 


«* -* » "" 

! , 1/2 . 1/2. , . , . , . ! . . : « » . : « . » : « , » . - 2456 . . - 3100 , -- . , . . , 4167 . . 

. , . « » *. 7 , . , . , . 1902 . - , « » , . , , . , . . . , , . . « - . , . , . 

, 14. , . . -2022. 1/2 . - 14.12.2022 22:00 (.). -2022. . 

" ". ! 21- . 1/4 , . . , . . -2022. , . 2,5 , . , , , . . 2,5 2,26 . . , , , . Al Bayt Stadium. . , . , ( ). . , ? ! , : 460-560 . . , , , , . 

«» 1, . , . 1904 . - , - , . 18:19 Qveer: Vvedite NowiyLogin , 91) , , , ) -:" - . !" 16:47 Vvedite NowiyLogin: Qveer ?. . ? , 100 -, Qveer ?. . ? 14:05 BVBmann: . 11:40 : . . . . 09:50 : , 2 08:45 Qveer: , )) 08:33 Qveer: Vvedite NowiyLogin , , 08:31 Qveer: ) ) ) 08:29 Qveer: ? ? , , 08:27 Qveer: Vvedite NowiyLogin , ) -2022 - . . , . . , , . , . 

1964 6:0. : - 1/2 -2022. , . , . - 14 . , , , . 

- *. , . , - , . . , -2022 . . , - . , . 24; «- », , 77 77886 10.02.2020. 10 2020 . 



 -  
 -  

 -  
 -  






 -  

 -  
 -  




 -  














 -  
 -  





 -  


 -  
 -  
 -  

 -  
 -  

 -

----------

